# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Why is nobody talking or trying this? Hint, it's about food

## cutthecheese

_This might turn out to be a long winded post just as a heads up. Though, I think it might make some of you think and question certain things._

Here goes.

Hello, this is my first post here. I've decided to do this because
1) I've spent years online finding answers, even here. To come to the conclusion it's either pills and regain, surgery or shaving to "fix" balding.. Or rather, they're the only options we have.

2) After having a rude awakening about my health, something weird happened to my hair. Which leads me to....

3) I've recently spent about 30 minutes browsing this forum here after years away from all the hair loss community to find nothing but dumb suggestions on this topic.... The usual "Oh, try coconut oil, nah man try magnesium." *BS!*

Lets break it down.

*History:* I'm 27 years old. I started noticing a slightly receding hair line at 15. This turned into a norwood 2 by the time I was 18. Which is why I get salty, and probably come across as a jackass at times (not sorry). I had alot of friends and family take the absolute p*** out of me for it. Which I've had for years as it gradually got worse (currently norwood 5 with a frontal trandsplant). *Not that this is about that*. Just a brutal truth. I've accepted it as I say, hence the time away from forums like this...

So not to get side tracked. Recently, during the summer my dad had a stroke. Yep alright fine. What's this got to do with hair? So I got worried about my own health. Understandable.

*Taking Action:* After this recent twist of events I got myself a blood pressure monitor and noticed mine was actually at the stage 2 hypertension level. For those who don't know, thats a reading of 140/90 or higher. Which* is not ****ing good*, you're at risk in those levels... Right, so where am I going?

*What I did:* I did what any normal person would, *I didn't visit a doctor.* I began to research into high blood pressure. After learning a little (I'm a certified & experienced fitness instructor, I've got a genuine health background) I was like, okay cool. I'll just alter my diet. No biggie, this is basic shit to me.... So I did.

*What happened:* After some trial and error. Seven weeks had passed and it went back to close to normal, ranging between 115/70 and 130/80. Not perfect, but it's a drastic improvement. Some of my symptoms had eased up, though. They hadn't gone.

(symptoms being, short of breath when laying down in the evening relaxing watching tv... Feeling like shit almost daily... tierdness... ringing in my ears... dizzyness/feeling faint from time to time... feeling my chest pounding often... mild squeezing sensation in my heart from time to time)

Being the perfectionist I am, I wanted more, since I was still experiencing side effects from the high blood pressure. So Naturally, after almost having a mental break down trying to figure this shit out and almost caving in and going to a doctor to get some of the blood pressure tablets. I came across what *MIGHT* be the holy grail.

Could I have actually picked up on what is causing most of our hair loss problems? Doubtful, but worth looking into. Theres so much mis-infomration online it's unreal. I'll give an analogy of how I view it.

You go into a store looking for a jigsaw, you leave the store with 1, 2 maybe 3 individual pieces of the 1,000 part jigsaw.

*Heres the juicy bit:*

You see, sodium (salt) affects blood pressure, and most doctors or health professionals, and maybe Google will tell you to reduce it. No s***! ...but it also appearently affects your hair. Interesting!

Potassium counteracts sodium. Most will tell you, reduce sodium for high blood pressure, a good doctor though. They will go further and tell you to increase potassium simultaniously.

What's interesting is, a deficency in potassium apparently is a cause of hair loss too.. Coincidence? Ha, nah, don't worry. There is more.  :Wink: 

I also noticed I had other "symptoms" of potential liver and/or kidney disease to go along side this. (although I might sound like it, no. I'm not a ****ing hypochondriac despite no proof of me having these problems)

*Question:* Let me ask everybody here reading this, how many of you have puffy bags under your eyes right now? This is a give away that something isn't right. Usually not due to lack of sleep either, which is a logical guess to the problem. A lack of sleep causes tierdness which leads to dark circles. Think of people with insomnia. 

Though, just note. Tierdness is also related to both high blood pressure and liver/kidney problems. Keep this in mind and don't be fooled into thinking you're in good health because you eat semi clean, like I was.  :Wink: 

Guess what else is related to hair loss? Yep, kidney and liver disease. How coincidental.

This was added in because I weirdly notice in alot of movies. The bald guy usually has puffy eyes like 80% of the time. Same thing for real life, bet I'm not the only one who notices this connection too now it's been put out there. Next time you go out in public try and keep it in mind and see how many guys who are losing their hair or are fully bald also have this correlation. I'd love to actually have other people confirm this.

_*Just so you know, I don't belive in coincidence. Every time I mention it above I'm being sarcastic*_

I'm leaning towards liver disease for me, personally. For the simple reason I've noticed multiple times my skin ocasinally turns to a yellowish tint, especially around my eyes - also know as Jaundice - and the puffy bags under the eyes to go with, of course not forgetting. The high blood pressure too...

"Okay, you've been ranting for ages. Get to the punchline. This aint a ****ing health forum!"

*So heres the deal:*. _I'm not a doctor, although I do have a health background. I didn't visit a doctor or any other professional. This is my own research and my own conclusion. I've lived with this s*** for years._ Thought it was normal and I was being a bitch. Turns out I'm probably not a bitch, just my body was beating the s*** out of me because I didn't give a **** about what I ate.

In 7 weeks I managed to lower my blood pressure through lowering sodium and increasing potassium. (which was presumably secondary hpyertension, caused by something just as bad... liver or kidneys) This was acheived through pure diet and a small amount of exercise. I didn't care how I got the potassium or how I lowered my sodium. I even used something called "nosalt" which is like salt but it's potassium and would chuck some of that on my fish and chips.

The exercise was literally twice per week or doing about a 3 mile bike ride, because I was both unfit and I had to be cautious of the blood pressure - *No hair regrowth noticed from this that was visible in the mirror, though I swear I could feel some peach fuzz returning in areas I honestly thought was pure skin and doomed forever.*

*A pleasant side effect and the reason I'm here writing this:*. Those tiny hairs, the ones that were barely hanging on? Well, 5 days after altering my diet further. *They've not only begun to grow. Theyre also changing colour,* thats right! Long, strong healthy looking dark brown hair. (terminal hair, I think is the terminology?)

None of this crap about baby hair or peach fuzz either that you hear far too often from things like the regain + propecia combo after 6 months of use.

This is real note worthy hair that other people have noticed after literally 5 days!

Unfortunately I'm still bald (technically). It's only been a few days since I've made the alterations though, so be fair won't you.  :Wink: 

It's early days. I do intend on doing a follow up.... fortunately for you it won't be as ranty or long.

*Why I'm really here:*

I initally came here to find out why my hair is growing back, couldn't find any answers anywhere online, I've actually been looking all morning and afternoon. So I'm writing this for you all to enjoy... Maybe it got a few laughs, it would be great if it made some of you gloomy ****ers smile haha!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Images as proof? Sure, I'll show in the follow up *IF THIS ACTUALLY WORKS* to my expectations. Both before and after. I think I'll give it 3 months, that ought to be enough time to confirm based on how fast it's started to regrow.

Don't get your hopes up either, it's early days and might stop here. Who knows. I just had to get this both out there and also figure out *WHY*.

I will also list the exact foods I was eating in the follow up - I'll give you a clue, there is no coconut and there is no supplements or drugs. It's also not F***ing vegan or keto. Thank F***!

Stay healthy guys, after this experience. I've begun to consider most hair loss for the majority of people is dietry and not genetics. Despite popular misconception. Even I thought diet was horseshit since I was all about health and fitness during my late teens and early 20's.

I also belive in God too. So even if this isn't diet related, then it's him and I am blessed indeed. Thanks God!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

You see, I didn't actually do this to regrow hair, as you can hopefully tell. It was a wake up scare from my dad which fueld me to not only check myself out, but also after seeing I wasn't looking so healthy to actually fix that. Fixing my health was the only goal here, hair loss for me was something I've long since accepted and didn't even think about when I started this journey. If anything I was actually wishing it would hurry up and fall out so I could gauge how much a second surgery would cost. My hair has been gradually falling out for over 10 years now so I did think it was a lost cause. Nothing worked for me. Literally... Nothing. Even had a frontal hair transplant and was saving for a second for the back. Guess I didn't try everything since it's coming back.

Thanks for reading.

----------

